# sportdog gripe



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

My sportdog sd400 collar stopped working so I called the support group and they we not very supportive. He acted like I was bothering him and after confronting him he offered to sell me another collar for more than I could buy it at Cabelas. I mentioned that if I was going to buy another collar it might be another manufacture and he didn't seem to care. It is very frustrating for me since I work in customer service my self to see someone who has no people skills or ambition. I wasn't trying to get anything free just some support and a direction to go if it didn't work. I think with this young mans attitude I have the direction I needed. It stinks because I have been asked to bring the dog for a youth hunt this weekend and I have to go buy another collar. Oh well just a rant about poor service but keep this in mind if your looking for a sportdog collar.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

id call back and talk to someone else. Then if you get the same result mention to them that you own a hunting preserve and will inform the patrons of the customer service you received


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow, I hope I don't have that trouble...
I bought mine from gun dog supply...?


http://www.gundogsupply.com/


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a sport dog 400 and I they great to me. I had 2 remotes go bad and they finally sent me a whole new/ upgrade system. I had to get a copy of my receipt from gander mountain and email to sport dog and everything has been free. I would call back sounds like you got an ass on the phone


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

After another talking to someone about the collar and exhausting all steps i have a sportdog sd425 system so i guess im back on board with sportdog. I did pay a little but like I said I wasnt trying to get it for free.Im happy again.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

If anything like that happens again, ask to talk to the supervisor.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

sportdogs have the antennae in the collar strap and they always had issues when i used them thats why i switched to tritronics


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I have the sportdog/hunter 825. I just started using it, hope I don't have any problems.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

it should say in the directions but if its like the older ones do not by any means ever cut the collar


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

jray said:


> sportdogs have the antennae in the collar strap and they always had issues when i used them thats why i switched to tritronics


I went through a couple 400's (JUNK!). I know use a 3 dog setup with tritonics. so far my system is 3 years old and havent had an issue yet.... I better knock on wood. There is a reason why tritonics are so damn expensive, they are worth it


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Shaun69007 said:


> I went through a couple 400's (JUNK!). I know use a 3 dog setup with tritonics. so far my system is 3 years old and havent had an issue yet.... I better knock on wood. There is a reason why tritonics are so damn expensive, they are worth it


Same unit ive had for 4 years I've owned 3 collars the whole time and i had one that needed a battery change thats it. No issues with battery life or dogs being out of range because they are farther than i can spit like i had with sport dog.


----------

